# 18K miles and all tires are worn on the inside tire wall!



## Silver2006GTO (May 2, 2009)

Just rolled over to 18K miles and all tires are worn on the inside tire wall!
Steel belt showing on all tire. BF Goodrich G-force, original equipment. Never seen anything like that. Of course nobody will warranty the tires, unless you provide 3 to 5k rotation and balance & 6 to 12 month alignment. I guess I will be putting out new tires every 18K!
Any suggestions for a good cheap tire?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's just the inside of the tires, sounds like time for an alignment and tires. Alignment first, or it will do it again.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Could be the infamous strut problem too. Early 06 models had that issue.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Strut problem?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

18K not bad. Put on a new set and do it again.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Read here first:http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------

